# Newbie!



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi everyone!
Just thought it would be an idea to introduce myself.
TT Virgin who lost his cherry yesterday having bought a 2002 Mk 1 225 roadster!
Hoping to learn as I go along by chat and browsing and any help with issues I come across will be warmly appreciated.
Thanks
Rich


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Rich, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and welcome!

J
xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Cloud (Sep 4, 2012)

Hello and welcome Rich


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi Rich, welcome


----------



## hpick1 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the tt world [SMILING FACE WITH SMILING EYES]

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## stillforreal (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to all for your welcome!

Rich


----------



## Hurstyv6 (Dec 19, 2013)

Enjoy buddy!


----------

